# The Hal Spacejock series (SF Comedy, 8 novels)



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

This series was trade published in Australia between 2005 and 2008, and is now available on Kindle. There are currently eight novels and two short stories in the series.

"Fast, funny, quirky, enthralling comedy adventure" - *Tom Holt*

"Simon Haynes is the Australian Terry Pratchett" - *Midwest Book Review*

Or, as one reader put it: "It's not the zany slapstick style of comedy I was expecting - more of a really well developed, fun story with interesting characters and enough real-world observations to make it a very enjoyable read."

Hal Spacejock is not hard science fiction, and it's not macho gun play. It's a gentle(ish) comedy with no bloodshed, no sex, and just a touch of mild swearing. These are books my ten year old daughters cackled their way through - hopefully without understanding the double-entendres.

   

   

Book one is also available in French (Smashwords, Amazon (FR))










*Each novel is around 80,000 words, and they're priced at $3.99-$4.99 each*

These novels feature a charming but misguided freighter pilot by the name of Hal Spacejock. What he lacks in wisdom, patience, business acumen, skill and common sense he more than makes up for with bravado and good intentions. He's an anti-establishment loner struggling to make a buck, fiercely independent and wary of corporations and governments alike.

A character like this wouldn't last five minutes without a rusty sidekick, and that's where Clunk the capable robot creaks into the picture. Dignified, wise and intelligent, he's just what you need when 'consquences' are something you only think about after the dust has settled. But whatever you do, don't mention second billing.

The characters in these books are earnest and deadly serious. They don't make silly jokes, they just struggle mightily with their lousy hands while we - the readers - sit back with all the kings and aces up our sleeves.

If you're considering the Spacejock books for your kids I'd read them first because they weren't intended for children and we all have different rules. I suggest ages 15+

Official home page


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Simon, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Simon,

I've followed your Hal Spacejock series for years. I always likened them to Douglas Adams' trippy sci-fi - good stuff and great fun. I noticed you have them available for some eBook formats, but not the Kindle through KDP, near as I can tell. Is there any particular reason for this?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Very glad you like the books - I've given them a little tidyup and a polish for the Kindle release. If you contact me I'm happy to send you the updated version.


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

If you get the books set up for sale in the U.S. under Amazon KDP, they almost automatically also appear in the UK and even Germany. There is also Pubit! for the Nook through B&N, and another outlet called Smashwords that can fill the void for just about all the other outlets, including their own online store. IMHO, the art of comedy in sci-fi and fantasy has been sorely lacking, since the heyday of the late '80's. Your series would be just the ticket to help fill the void. There are alot of great (and infinitely more successful) independent authors on this site than me, but you are definitely in good company and welcome here. Best of luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the hints and tips. I've researched Smashwords and am planning to release the ebooks there. I've also set up an account with Lightning Source (just approved today), which I'll need for my new Hal Junior series.

I've been self pubbed, then trade pubbed, and now I've chosen to self pub again for this new series. Bit of a rollercoaster but I've enjoyed every dip and loop.


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

I think you are going the best route, for authors in this day and age. The traditional publishing houses are still trying to go from hardback to eBooks, in that order, and charging much more than the indies to cover their upfront costs. I use Createspace for the paperback and hardback books I publish through my company. It just makes more sense to go POD rather than gamble on the run estimate for copies. Too easy to over or underestimate. Social Networking trumps email and bookstore visits in effectiveness, and I daresay that many experiencing success now have built up a following in Facebook. Definitely check out the posts from Bob Mayer, who is a very successful author and has been for years, but came back down the road to experience indie success in publishing his own previously released books.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I've found it tough trying to explain my decision to go from trade published to self-published, but it's all to do with the way the retail trade is stacked against series books. (Particularly open-ended ones.)

I could spend the next three years trying to find a publisher for Hal Junior, then wait a year for the first book to come out, only to watch it vanish from shops again after 6-8 months. They may or may not take a second, and that would be the end of it.

OR I can get the book to the highest possible standard and issue it as a low-key release. Follow it up with 1 or 2 additional titles each year, gradually building a following until there are a dozen titles in the series. This is a luxury I just don't have with trade pub.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

And that's my seven days of silence up ;-)

Happy to report all my books are on amazon kindle now. Links to the US and UK pages are in my sig.

Hal Spacejock (book one) has twenty 4- and 5- star reviews, which I'm very pleased to see. Most of them were for the paperback edition, which has been out some time now.

Also came up with my new tagline: Think Spinal Tap, not Benny Hill.

What I should have done was include wikipedia links for both, since they're ancient history to young 'uns (and British to boot)


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Book one is now free on Smashwords. Hoping the price will trickle through to Amazon eventually...

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/82539


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to share the new Hal Spacejock covers. Very happy with how they turned out, particularly No Free Lunch.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Book one is KB book of the day today. Free download, too.

I have several other Hal Spacejock titles on Amazon at the moment:

















And my new short story collection:


----------



## Rob May (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Simon. I grabbed your book yesterday when it was book of the day. Hopefully bumping this thread makes up for the lack of a payment in hard cash ...

Rob


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I just posted Chapter One of Hal Spacejock 5: Baker's Dough to my website.

The book is due any day now, and I may release additional chapters as we count down.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

is out, and Hal Spacejock lands in France!

After seven years touring Australia and New Zealand, interstellar freighter pilot Hal Spacejock has finally arrived in France. Fortunately, he missed the Arc de Triomphe and the Louvre, but I'm afraid the Eiffel Tower now resembles the Leaning Tower of Pieces. Mr Spacejock blamed his flight computer, which refused to fly on the left.

So what does Hal's visit mean to you, a keen science fiction fan who enjoys fast-moving, humorous novels with space travel, robots, double-crosses and more incompetence than a gathering of Finance ministers? Well, thanks to the hard work of Albert Aribaud, the intrepid hero's first adventure is available right now* in French translation. Marvel at Hal's lack of skill, gasp at the Navcom's bold chess moves, and try not to wince as a 200-tonne spaceship lands in all the wrong places.

* Currently available in ebook editions via Amazon Kindle and Smashwords. Paperback to follow shortly.

Hal Spacejock se pose en France !

Après sept années à parcourir l'Australie et la Nouvelle-Zélande, Hal Spacejock, le pilote de transporteur intergalactique, arrive enfin en France ! Par chance, il a manqué l'Arc de Triomphe et le Louvre, mais en revanche la tour Eiffel va devoir être rebaptisée "tour Fêlée". Monsieur Spacejock en rejette la faute sur son ordinateur de bord qui aurait refusé de voler à gauche.

En quoi cette visite du héros de Simon Haynes vous concerne-t-elle, amateurs éclairés de science-fiction qui appréciez les romans bourrés d'humour, d'action, de robots, de trahison et de plus d'incompétence qu'un sommet de ministres des Finances ? Eh bien, grâce au dur labeur d'Albert Aribaud, la première aventure de notre intrépide héros est disponible dès à présent (*) en traduction française. Émerveillez-vous de l'inaptitude de Hal ! Restez sans voix devant les coups d'échecs audacieux de Nave ! Essayez de ne pas paniquer tandis qu'un vaisseau spatial de deux cents tonnes s'approche du sol partout où il ne faudrait pas&#8230;

* Actuellement disponible en format électronique sur le Kindle d'Amazon et sur Smashwords. Édition papier à suivre prochainement.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

New Release: Hal Spacejock 6: Safe Art



A wealthy patron is sponsoring a series of art exhibitions, and Hal Spacejock has been employed to transport valuable pieces from one venue to the next.

The only question is which of them will last longest ... Hal or the artworks?

Ebook 4.99, Paperback 12.95


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

New Release: Hal Spacejock 7: Big Bang



A house clearance job sounds like easy money, but rising floodwaters, an unstable landscape and a surprise find are going to make life very difficult for Hal and Clunk.

Hal Spacejock 07 Big Bang is book seven in the Hal Spacejock series. Available in print and ebook.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Just an update after 4 long years. 2018 sees my first novel for a while, and not only that it looks like there will be 2 or 3 in short order ;-)

First up, Hal 8 which is currently in proofing:


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, Hal Spacejock 8: Double Trouble releases on the 15th March, 2018 in ebook and paperback formats.

It's currently available as an ebook preorder:


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Hal Spacejock: Second Course is a 99c kindle deal for the next 5 days, reduced from $2.99

Hal Spacejock's cargo business is going so well he's considering getting into passengers ... especially the beautiful and mysterious Sonya Polarov.
Meanwhile, Rex Curtis runs the galaxy's biggest freight company, and he's sick of independent pilots stealing his cargo jobs. He's determined to make a statement by destroying the biggest nuisance of them all: Hal Spacejock. And all he has to do is ensure Hal's latest cargo job ends in disaster.
Unaware of the threat and distracted by Sonya, Hal's time-sensitive cargo sits aboard his ship while the deadline looms ever closer. If he doesn't get a move on, the late fees will ruin him ... and cost him his life into the bargain.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to share: Hal Spacejock 3 and Hal Spacejock 4 are currently on sale at 99c each, instead of the regular 4.99. No, it's not an April Fool ;-)


----------

